# ejection fraction



## jwilsonwkona (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you charge 78480-26 when doing a complete echo-- for that I have used 93307-26, 93320-26 and 93325-26.

Thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## dpumford (Sep 29, 2008)

*Echo*

Code 78480-26 is an add on code for procedure 78460,78461,78464, & 78465 and would not be used with a echo.

The 93307,93320 & 93325 (26mod) is what is used  for a complete Echo.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## LoriStelma (Sep 29, 2008)

78480 is the code for a nuclear stress test.  Completely different test from an echo.  The three codes you listed are correct.


----------



## jwilsonwkona (Sep 29, 2008)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the help! I really appreciate it. This is all new to me.


----------

